# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Heeft iemand ervaring met burn-outverschijnselen?

## beertje

Ik doe hier een oproep omdat ik niet weet hoe ik van mijn burn-out af kan komen. En ik weet ook niet meer waar ik nog goede raad kan halen. Mijn huisarts kan me niet meer helpen dus moet ik mijn heil wel in het alternatieve circuit gaan zoeken... Heeft iemand tips voor me? Bedankt!

----------


## flyingarie

Hallo beertje,

Weet wel iemand in het alternatieve circuit, zij doet aan anti stress counseling en helpt mensen weer op het juiste spoor te krijgen.
Je kunt eens kijken op www.natural-body-balance.nl

wens je veel sterkte,
Aart

----------


## sisteract

hoi beertje

hier een goede site over burn-out.
http://home.zonnet.nl/nicooskam/

groetjes nel

----------


## Kees

Hoi Beertje,
ik heb een jaar geleden een burn-out gehad en ben nu aan het terugkomen.
Een onmisbaar onderdeel in het geheel is voor mij de hulp geweest van een goede psycholoog. Inmiddels ken ik meer ex burn-out pati&#235;nten en we komen allemaal een intensieve cognitieve therapie overeen.
daarnaast is het bereiken van rust in mijn hoofd voor mij van wezenlijk belang geweest. Hierbij helpen ontspannende oefeningen.
In een redelijk gesorteerde bibliotheek moet het mogelijk zijn om in de afdeling psychologie boeken met cd te huren waarop ontspanningsoefeningen staan.
Bijvoorbeeld het boek van Ingrid van Baaren.
Dagelijks doen en volhouden. Eveneens onmisbaar was en is voor mij een partner met heel veel geduld en een luisterend oor.
Op dit moment ben ik alweer een paar weken officieel genezen verklaard.
ben inmiddels ook alweer full-time aan de gang en merk dat ik mijzelf heel bewust moet &#243;nderhouden' , in die zin dat als ik mijn oefeningen niet goed blijf doen en mijzelf op de juiste momenten niet de juiste vragen stel het af en toe dreigt mis te gaan. Ik weet nu dat ik daar niet meer zo bang van hoef te worden, mij zijn technieken aangeleerd om met dit gevoel om te gaan en het werkt.
Als je verdere vragen hebt dan hoor ik wel van je.
Succes,

groetjes Kees

----------


## Wendy

Hoi Beertje,

Ben je werknemer of heb je een eigen bedrijf? Waarom ik dit vraag, is omdat als je werknemer bent, de arboarts vaak cursussen weet die je inzicht geven in waarom je burnout hebt en wat je eraan kan doen. Terwijl als je een eigen onderneming hebt, kom je daar niet snel achter. Want het blijkt dat een huisarts niet veel weet over wat je er precies tegen kan doen. Mijn zus heeft een cursus gehad. ik zal aan haar vragen hoe deze heet. Het heeft haar veel geholpen.

Groetjes, Wendy

----------


## Marijke45

Veel sporten!

----------


## Wendy

Sporten help ook of een cursus schilderen, kleien, toneel spelen, etc. Iets wat je leuk vind om te doen. Creativiteit is goed om je gevoelens te uiten.

----------


## Ron71

Hoi Beertje,

Een huisarts kan ook niet zoveel zelf aan een burn-out doen. Maar ik vind het wel erg belangrijk vooral bij een burn-out, dat hij minimaal 1 serieus gesprek met je moet hebben, en je informatie moet geven zodat je eventueel andere hulpverleners kunt inschakelen.

Zoals je hierboven al leest, zijn er verschillende zaken waarbij je baat kan hebben. Als je nog steeds enorm moe bent en veel concentratieproblemen hebt, dan is in eerste instantie een structuur aanhouden en in beweging blijven het belangrijkst.

Wees vooral geduldig met jezelf en leer signalen van je lichaam (en geest) te herkennen.

Hoe belangrijk (cognitieve) therapie voor je kan zijn, hang ook af van de redenen waarom je in een burn-out verzeild bent geraakt. Als die redenen veel te maken hebben met je persoonlijkheidsstructuur dan is de kans groot dat je later nog in keer in de valkuil stapt en dan is een vorm van inzichtgeven therapie erg belangrijk. Als het vooral te maken heeft met zaken die je niet zelf opgezocht hebt, zoals een overlijden, een ontslag, dan is therapie weliswaar minder cruciaal meer is een aantal sessies waarschijnlijk nog steeds nuttig.

Als je meer wilt weten over het zoeken van een therapie/therapeut, mail me dan even.

Groeten,
Ron

----------


## majabraun

Hallo allemaal,

Mijn naam is Maja en ik werk voor het BNN programma 'Je Zal Het Maar Hebben'. 'Je Zal Het Maar Hebben' is een medisch informatief programma waarin jongeren in de leeftijd van 15 tot 30 jaar over hun leven met een bepaalde ziekte of aandoening vertellen. Voorop staat dat de persoon niet als 'zielig' wordt bestempeld, maar de kijker laat zien hoe hij of zij op een positieve manier omgaat met de ziekte of aandoening. 

In het komende, zevende seizoen, willen we graag aandacht besteden aan een burn-out. Daarom zijn we op zoek naar jongeren die hier ervaring mee hebben. 

Ben jij tussen de 15 en de 30 jaar oud en wil je de BNN-kijker graag laten weten hoe het is om met een burn-out te leven, laat het me dan weten. Je kan me bereiken op 035-6773384 of via de mail [email protected]. Ik hoop van je te horen! 

Groetjes Maja

----------


## martineskids

Hallo allemaal

Vier jaar geleden werd ik geconfronteerd met een totale burn out volgens mijn arts, daarvoor ben ik heel lang behandeld.
Nu nog steeds heb ik volgens mijn huisarts hoge bloeddruk als gevolg van de burn out. Volgens hem zal het wel weer goed komen als ik inwendig rustiger ben geworden. Antidepressiva medicijnen wil ik niet, want daar heb ik nog niet veel goeds van gezien in mijn omgeving. Ik moet meer aan mezelf denken en leuke dingen doen volgens mijn arts.
Maar toch blijf ik onrustig juist door die hoge bloeddruk, de onderdruk is regelmatig boven de 100 en ook de bovendruk is niet altijd goed. Kan ik dit zonder medicijnen blijven doen of weet iemand een alterenatief middel.
Is er iemand die hier ervaring mee heeft gehad en wat zijn de resultaten.

----------


## Agnes574

Tegen onrustigheid in je lichaam kun je veel doen...zowel natuurlijk als op recept...
Ikzelf gebruik tegen de 'gejaagdheid' die ik altijd voelde in mijn lichaam(precies of mijn bloed 50 keer sneller door mijn lijf stroomde als normaal;echt een supervervelend gevoel!) al een paar jaar 't anti-depressivum sipralexa...géén enkele bijwerking van gehad bij begin en nu nog steeds niet!
Maar ik kan begrijpen dat je graag een natuurlijk middel prefereert..st.Janskruid?? Of zoek 's op pc bij homeopathie onder;rustgevend en bloeddrukverlagend???

Veel sterkte,grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb hier nog een artikel gevonden wat ik ooit(mei 2002)uit een tijdschrift heb gehaald over BurnOut...omdat ik zelf ook op zoek was(naast doktersbezoeken)wat er nu juist met me scheelde...ik kan namelijk maar moeilijk aanvaarden dat ik CVS-patient ben...

Ik zet het belangrijkste hieronder,hopelijk heeft iemand er iets aan...

BEN JE GEVOELIG VOOR EEN BURNOUT?
Personen die het slachtoffer worden van een burnout zijn op te delen in 8 categorieen. Sommigen zijn er zo erg aan toe dat ze binnen 3 van deze verschillende groepen vallen.
Wie weet kun jij jezelf ook wel bij een groep indelen..dan ben je dus gewaarschuwd!

1. De perfectionist:alles moet kloppen,overal in willen uitblinken en bang zijn om fouten te maken.

2. De conservatieveling: personen die moeilijk tegen veranderingen kunnen.

3. De zenuwlijder:hij/zij die van een mug een olifant maakt en altijd problemen heeft.

4. De op-de-lange-baan-schuiver:van uitstel komt afstel en op den duur ben je de weg kwijt.

5. De controlefreak:dit kan gaan om alles in de hand te willen houden of echt een dwangmatige stoornis te ontwikkelen!

6. De ja-knikker:nee zeggen kun je niet en je trekt je het leed van anderen altijd veel te veel aan.

7. De workaholic:té is nooit goed..dat wreekt zich toch op een bepaald moment.

8. De duizendpoot:Altijd veel te veel hooi op je vork nemen.

(Uhmmm...voor mijzelf waren toch zeker punten 1,2,3,5,6 en 8 zéér herkenbaar....)

HOE HERKEN JE EEN BURNOUT?
-geen fut:het is alsof alle energie uit je lichaam is verdwenen.
-slapeloosheid:wanneer je wilt slapen begin je te piekeren en maalt er vanalles door je hoofd.
-frustraties:je voelt je bedrukt omdat je hetgeen je altijd deed niet meer aankunt.
-depersonalisatie:je gaat jezelf meer zien als object en minder als individu.
-pessimisme:je krijgt een negatieve kijk op jezelf en de wereld.
-concentratiestoornissen
-desinteresse:wat een ander tegen je zegt dringt nauwelijks tot je door en interesseert je eigenlijk ook niet.

HOE KAN IK ME WEREN TEGEN EEN BURNOUT?
-stel prioriteiten,maak bewuste keuzes voor wat voor jou belangrijk is
-probeer vaker nee te zeggen,tegen anderen maar vooral tegen jezelf.
-wanneer je klaar bent met je werk,geniet daar dan van en verwerk 't even.
-doe niet meer dan één ding tegelijk.
-stel jezelf geen onbereikbare doelen.
-blijf altijd alert voor de symptomen van een burnout(zie boven).
-zoek na je werk ontspanning;bijv lichamelijke inspanning is erg goed om je geest 'leeg' te maken en te ontspannen.

(ik moet hier zéker werken aan de eerste 5!)

Maar ja..ik heb dus blijkbaar geen burnout...want die duurt geen 10 jaar...maar ik herken toch heel veel ivm mijn CVS!

Ik vind het geen 'top'-artikel,maar wie weet helpt het maar één persoon hier op medicity...dan ben ik al content!!!

sterkte en grtz,Agnes

----------


## Luuss0404

Haha Agnes, jij valt onder perfectionistisch?  :Wink: 
Het is zeker handig om te weten of je gevoelig bent voor een burn-out, hoe je het kan herkennen en hoe je je er tegen kan weren.  :Big Grin: 
Ik vind de meeste tips zowiezo wel handig die bij het burn-out tegen gaan kopje staan, alleen dan voor 'normaal'  :Wink:

----------

